# Video of my Piranhas and Frys



## zigoramma (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello,

Here's a clip i made up for selling my breeding Ps. They are for sale in the Canada classifieds, but I thought you guys might be interested in seeing the video - especially the fry.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Love the end with the Fry. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dennq (Mar 20, 2007)

That was a great video and was well done. Cool music. What band is that?


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes your video was very well done and nice rbps


----------



## zigoramma (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks Guys!

That was a quick video for me. I really enjoy making vids - not generally of my prianhas tho...

The band was Coldplay - song speed of sound (i think)

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## kevin_kendrick (May 8, 2007)

nice video dudue


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

That was very nicely done. Now I miss my little fry.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

It wouldn't let me view


----------



## kona69 (Apr 13, 2007)

Pitbullmike said:


> It wouldn't let me view


how much u sellin them for?
i'm trying to sell my breeders too.


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

cool video


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Very clear fry video


----------



## xxxchronic (May 25, 2006)

cool vid.......nice fry


----------

